# Something not too smelly



## user4 (Oct 25, 2005)

I dont know if this goes here or under recs... sorry guys... 

I never use perfume... sometimes a light body spreay but never perfume because my allergies are really strong and immediately after I spray perfume or anyone around me does I start to sneeze and my eyes start to get itchy and super watery (not good for the makeup)... but I would like to wear perfume once in a while for a special occasion or something so I was wondering if anyone could tell me of something good to buy... soft... not to smelly!!!


----------



## Shawna (Oct 25, 2005)

Have you tried the Demeter fragrance line?  They aren't so much perfumes as they are fragrance sprays.  I have a hard time with some perfumes but I have never had a problem with any of these.  I think it's because they only last a few hours.  They are worth checking out.


----------



## user4 (Oct 25, 2005)

where can i buy them?


----------



## Glitziegal (Oct 25, 2005)

Philosophy Amazing Grace is a very subtle scent.  They describe it as smelling like yourself but better.
 Quote:

  Philosophy’s best-selling fragrance, Amazing Grace has been amazing people with its addictively clean scent for years. A feminine blend of soft flower blossoms and light musk, wearing Grace is just like wearing your best color or perfectly cut jeans. In it, people notice only you


----------



## user4 (Oct 25, 2005)

ooohhh where can i get that??? i want to be noticed... lol


----------



## user3 (Oct 25, 2005)

Oh I agree Amazing Grace is very nice and light. You can get it at Sephora.

Also YvesRocher sells a very nice one called  Fraîcheur Végétale Honeysuckle Eau de Cologne. It is a nice light fresh honeysuckle smell.
They are having a sell right now it's BOGOF. I like most things I get from YvesRocher but I've never really tried their m/u. Just mainly body and skin care.
I hope this link works
http://www.yvesrocherusa.com/shop_ap...9&page=product

If the link does not work go to yvesrocher.com click on fragrances  click on Fresh & Green Clean scents or in that Fresh and Green Clean scents next to  Fraîcheur Végétale you will see honeysuckle click on that.


----------



## Shawna (Oct 25, 2005)

I believe Sephora carries the Demeter line.


----------



## user4 (Oct 25, 2005)

thanks so much guys!!!


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 17, 2006)

mayba tommy girl...


----------



## karen (Feb 18, 2006)

I agree with the Philosophy scents, though I personally prefer "Baby Grace" by them:
http://www.philosophy.com/web/store/...-1_25704_24031


----------



## banana (Apr 1, 2006)

I like Stila Creme Bouquet.  I have it a little roll on bottle and it's the only fragrance I'd wear to the office.  Very soft clean floral with vanilla.


----------

